# Hello from montana!



## mountainmantids (Jun 11, 2016)

hello everyone i hail from northwestern Montana, and i love mantids! haha 

while you don't tend to find any in the wild here locally i got my first mantid when i was in 3nd grade from my grandfather, who was a trucker and picked one up on his travels, and thats when the obsession began. i raised that one for about a month until it passed and ordered 2 tenodera sinensis ooth that we hatched in school, my teacher even let me teach a week of class on insects! we really didn't know what to expect tho and next thing you know it my classroom was infested with mantids haha.....ha lesson learned, betta fish bow replaced. 

fast forward to today, 23 and I currently have 3 budwings in l3 stage and a b.mendica coming next week and I'm sure more impulse mantid buys in the future!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 11, 2016)

Welcome! Four now... just wait one week on this forum and you'll have 15 soon LOL!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome, thats to Grampa!


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Descartes (Jun 12, 2016)

Very nice story  B)


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 12, 2016)

Welcome! It's awesome that your grandfather got you into the hobby.


----------



## mountainmantids (Jun 15, 2016)

my number of mantids has already doubled!! added two popa spurca and the b.mendica to my budwings. I'm thinking ghosts next or something colorful, i have a lot of brown right now haha.


----------



## Kara S (Jun 15, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## JoeWilliamson (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## mountainmantids (Jun 21, 2016)

added 3 orchid mantids to my collection today. sadly i dropped one and started puking and not sure he's gonna make it, slight abdomen lesion.


----------



## Kara S (Jun 22, 2016)

Nooooooo! I'm sorry you might lose one of your mantis. I am a total newbie, so I have no good advice for you about what might be happening. And I spent the last 3 days thinking I was killing my one, George, but he was just getting ready to molt. BUT, I can give you moral support, encouragement, and empathy. *Hug for you and your sick mantis.


----------



## mountainmantids (Jun 22, 2016)

Kara S said:


> Nooooooo! I'm sorry you might lose one of your mantis. I am a total newbie, so I have no good advice for you about what might be happening. And I spent the last 3 days thinking I was killing my one, George, but he was just getting ready to molt. BUT, I can give you moral support, encouragement, and empathy. *Hug for you and your sick mantis.


Haha well thanks for the E-hug! Unfortunately I lost the little guy but I have two more orchids so no worrys! Haha yea I think I have a couple getting ready to molt myself but I'm a newb too. I really should have started out with only a couple to begin but I ended up impulse buying ten mantids   lol it happens.  I think the popa spurcas are my favorite so far only because my "cool ones" are so tiny!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 22, 2016)

mountainmantids said:


> Haha well thanks for the E-hug! Unfortunately I lost the little guy but I have two more orchids so no worrys! Haha yea I think I have a couple getting ready to molt myself but I'm a newb too. I really should have started out with only a couple to begin but I ended up impulse buying ten mantids   lol it happens.  I think the popa spurcas are my favorite so far only because my "cool ones" are so tiny!


Oh no! Breaks my heart! sorry for your loss!


----------



## mountainmantids (Jun 22, 2016)

Mantidaddicted said:


> Oh no! Breaks my heart! sorry for your loss!


thank you i was pretty bummed haha but the rest of my little guys are doing awesome! (phone pictures)


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 22, 2016)

mountainmantids said:


> thank you i was pretty bummed haha but the rest of my little guys are doing awesome! (phone pictures)View attachment 7782
> View attachment 7783
> View attachment 7784


They look great!!!


----------



## mountainmantids (Jun 23, 2016)

Mantidaddicted said:


> They look great!!!


thanks!


----------

